# Home-made powdered eggs



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I mentioned in another thread that I make my own powdered eggs, and Auntie asked me to start another thread explaining how to do it. So here it is!

Really, the process is quite simple. I got my instructions from this webpage here. But I'll post the steps below as well.

There are two methods of doing this. The "Cook-Dry" method (where you pre-cook the eggs) and the "Wet-dry" method (where you process them w/o cooking). I'm sure both have their merits, but I use the wet-dry method. I figure that when I reconstitute them and use them, I'll get them to the "magic temperature" when I cook them, no different that using a fresh raw egg. YMMV.

*Broad Steps...*
1) Crack eggs.
2) Blend like a banshee.
3) Put in dehydrator.
4) Blend dried eggs into powder.
5) Store.

*Detailed Steps...*
*Step 1:* Lightly grease a fruit roll sheet (it comes with the dehydrator) with a paper towel.
*Step 2:* Whip up a half-dozen eggs using a blender (not necessary but it does make for a a more uniform mixture). Pour the egg slurry into the fruit-roll sheet and set the temperature to about 145 degrees Fahrenheit.
_.....Note: I do all 6 sheets at once in my dehydrator. Total of 3 dozen eggs at once._
*Step 3:* Let dry for around 16 hours until completely brittle throughout.
_.....Note: When doing 6 sheets at once, I have had some issues with the eggs not getting fully dry in 16 hours. So I run the dehydrator for 24 hours._
*Step 4:* Place dried chunks in a blender or food processor (or coffee grinder) until it has a fine powdery constancy.
_.....Note: I use my spice grinder for this step. The dried eggs tend to get clogged up around the base of the blade in my cheap blender. Also, the spice grinder gets them to a much finer powder than the blender ever could. Again, YMMV._
_.....Note: I have found that you want these babies to be as fine a powder as you can. If they are not finely ground, then they can get a "granular" consistency/feel in the mouth when you reconstitute them and cook them. _
*Step 5:* Bag it and store it away.
_.....Note: I use vacuum seal bags because my storage location is dark, but you can also use Mylar, etc._

*Using Powdered Eggs...*
USES OF POWDERED EGGS
Powdered eggs can be used in the same exact manner as regular eggs. The only thing you'll not be able to do is create things like poached eggs, or sunny-side-up eggs etc. But for all other needs like baking, french toast, scrambled eggs and so on, you'll have the same results - but in a much more compact and storage-friendly form.

HOW TO RECONSTITUTE POWDERED EGGS
Reconstituting powdered eggs is a simple process. To make the equivalent of one average sized egg mix 1 heaping tablespoon of egg powder together with 2 tablespoons of water. Stir it up, let it sit for 5 min and use as you would normal eggs.

*Finally, the pic!*
Here's a pic I just took of 4 dozen eggs from my shelves. They take up very little room, and you can store quite a few in a bucket, Rubbermaid bin, etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Egyas, that process was easier than I imagined.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Egyas said:


> ...
> _.....Note: I have found that you want these babies to be as fine a powder as you can. If they are not finely ground, then they can get a "granular" consistency/feel in the mouth when you reconstitute them and cook them. _
> ...


That is where I went wrong. I didn't grind them up enough. Thank you for the information, I hope other people will try it too.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

cool great ideal , thanks , will try it .


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Much easier than I had imagined! I really do need to get on this dehydrator thing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## acneblog (Sep 13, 2016)

acidMia said:


> Much easier than I had imagined! I really do need to get on this dehydrator thing. Thanks for sharing


I was wondering how much that dehydrator thing cost?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

acneblog said:


> I was wondering how much that dehydrator thing cost?


https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=dehydrator&typeahead=dehydrator

30+ $ to 500$ if you want to spend that much...get a cheap Nesco to start out with...If you don't like it your not out much!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

acneblog said:


> I was wondering how much that dehydrator thing cost?


This is the one I use for my eggs. Except mine has 6 trays, not 4. Also note, you will need the "fruit-skin" or "fruit-rollup" trays to make the powdered eggs. Mine came with them.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nesco-American-Harvest-Square-Dehydrator-and-Jerky-Maker-FD-80/10982699


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OK, haven't tried the fruit rollup liners, what keeps the wet scrambled eggs from flowing off the edge?

*Rancher*


----------

